# Eurasian Beauties!! (thread inspired by Lovechic)



## Nicolet (Oct 17, 2005)

I loved LoveChic's Brown Skin Beauties thread so much, that it inspired me to start this one..with a different flava! I'm French, German, Dutch-Indonesian, and when I was growing up there were very few, if not any, Eurasian models, actresses, celebrities, etc. I always felt out of place because I wasn't "All-American" looking. Now it seems like it's kinda "in" to be different. Here's some of my current favorite Eurasian beauties:

(Kristin Kruek is Dutch-Chinese, and Michelle Branch is French, Dutch-Indonesian.)


----------



## Cirean (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't recognize number 2 and 4, who are they?


----------



## Liz (Oct 17, 2005)

do i count? lol. i mean not as a celebrity, but as a "eurasian" since i'm half white and filipina...?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 17, 2005)

Those are some beautiful women!

Char, did you cut your hair? I love the new avie and your haircut!


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 17, 2005)

Oops! I forgot to attach Kristin Kruek's pic! And she's my favorite!!


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Great thread Nicole! Can you give the names of the other gorgeous ladies? I know the very last girl is a model and she was also on 2 Fast 2 Furious and Sin City, but I can't seem to recall her name... I'll try, Char...
1)Michelle Branch (Artist/Singer) - French, Dutch-Indonesian

2)Nadya Hutagalung (model) - Indonesian/Australian

3)Kelly Hu (actress) - Chinese, Hawaiian, English

4)Danielle Graham (model) - Chinese, Irish

5) Devon Aoki (actress/model) - Japanese, English, German

6) Kristin Kruek (actress) - Chinese, Dutch (posted later)

A neat website to check out is www.hapas.com .


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Great thread Nicole! Can you give the names of the other gorgeous ladies? I know the very last girl is a model and she was also on 2 Fast 2 Furious and Sin City, but I can't seem to recall her name... By the way, I LOVE your hair!:icon_love


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* do i count? lol. i mean not as a celebrity, but as a "eurasian" since i'm half white and filipina...? Yes, Ma'am!! You're part European/Caucasian and part Asian. You could also say you're Mestiza (Half-Filipino). 
And you're a celebrity to us Muters.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 17, 2005)

Nicolet - thx for a fantastic thread! Being mixed myself I can relate but I am certainly not as beautiful as these girls but I can hold my own.

Liz - u r beautiful - I did not realize u were mixed.

Char - u already know ur are a stunner





Originally Posted by *Nicolet* I loved LoveChic's Brown Skin Beauties thread so much, that it inspired me to start this one..with a different flava! I'm French, German, Dutch-Indonesian, and when I was growing up there were very few, if not any, Eurasian models, actresses, celebrities, etc. I always felt out of place because I wasn't "All-American" looking. Now it seems like it's kinda "in" to be different. Here's some of my current favorite Eurasian beauties:
(Kristin Kruek is Dutch-Chinese, and Michelle Branch is French, Dutch-Indonesian.)


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeh Char - the new haircut looks great!

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Great thread Nicole! Can you give the names of the other gorgeous ladies? I know the very last girl is a model and she was also on 2 Fast 2 Furious and Sin City, but I can't seem to recall her name...


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 17, 2005)

U r beautiful and sweet! Blush away dear!!!

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Rosie, you're making me blush!!!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 17, 2005)

A few honorable mentions are some fitness ladies I know:

Denise Paglia (Japanese &amp; Italian)

Kiana Tom (Chinese, Hawaiian &amp; Irish0

Kimiko Tanaka (Japanese &amp; Native American Indian)

These women are in tip top shape!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 17, 2005)

Here is Kimiko:






Here is Denise:






Here is Kiana:




[/url]


----------



## Liz (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Yes, Ma'am!! You're part European/Caucasian and part Asian. You could also say you're Mestiza (Half-Filipino). 
And you're a celebrity to us Muters.






yay! lol. sounds more .... better. "eurasian" hehe!


----------



## Liz (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* Nicolet - thx for a fantastic thread! Being mixed myself I can relate but I am certainly not as beautiful as these girls but I can hold my own.
Liz - u r beautiful - I did not realize u were mixed.

Char - u already know ur are a stunner





aw thanks!! and yes i am mixed


----------



## Sofia (Oct 18, 2005)

I think Rhona Mitra is simply gorgeous. Nip/Tuck fans may agree. She is English-Irish-Indian.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 18, 2005)

*These women are very pretty! I love the skin tones! Thanks for posting! Please add more pics!*


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2005)

Michelle Branch is French, Dutch-Indonesian? No wonder I can see her Asian face on her.

All of them are beautiful!


----------



## Geek (Oct 18, 2005)

By the way, I have met this girl...Kiana. She dated one of my buddies for a while. This was back in the early 90's. This was before her show on ESPN or anything. She drove a silver BMW convertible. I remember her telling me the story that she broke up with my friend to go date a guy off the LA Raiders football team.

Sidenote: my friend died last year from an Aneurism at 38 years old. He was a bodybuilder allegedly addicted to pain killers.


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* she is! i think shes so pretty! Yes , she's charming and pretty girl!I just didn't know that she's mixed.

Liz, I didn't know that you are mixed too! You are beautiful.

Wow mixed blood is indeed a good investment for gorgeous looking generations.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 19, 2005)

Tony - Kiana is hot! She got married and had a baby girl and is doing well. Sorry about your friend. A lot of these bodybuilder guys are on steroids and won't get off despite the long term adverse effects. I dated a body builder some time ago - what doofus! He actually e-mailed me recently. I kindly declined and side stepped any offer of getting back together. The other two girls Kimiko and Denise are also pretty hot.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* By the way, I have met this girl...Kiana. She dated one of my buddies for a while. This was back in the early 90's. This was before her show on ESPN or anything. She drove a silver BMW convertible. I remember her telling me the story that she broke up with my friend to go date a guy off the LA Raiders football team. 
Sidenote: my friend died last year from an Aneurism at 38 years old. He was a bodybuilder allegedly addicted to pain killers.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Ooh that's right, Kelly Hu! I liked her in The Scorpion King and XMen 2. Hot! And thanks Lisa and Nicole, yes, it's a new haircut



I thought so!!! Looks good!!! I was searching through the hair board earlier &amp; didn't see you mention it... so I thought maybe it was just angles or something that you pulled forward... looks awesome!! (Sorry for getting OT... those models are beautiful!)


----------



## Geek (Oct 19, 2005)

Yep! She was at my friend's funeral and I saw her baby and her Husband who came.





Originally Posted by *phoenix461* 

Tony - Kiana is hot! She got married and had a baby girl and is doing well. Sorry about your friend. A lot of these bodybuilder guys are on steroids and won't get off despite the long term adverse effects. I dated a body builder some time ago - what doofus! He actually e-mailed me recently. I kindly declined and side stepped any offer of getting back together. The other two girls Kimiko and Denise are also pretty hot.


----------



## Salope (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I think Rhona Mitra is simply gorgeous. Nip/Tuck fans may agree. She is English-Irish-Indian.











I always thought there was something different about her. Her Indianness explains it all. What gorgeous coloring she has! I had a friend in college who was Swedish-Indian. She had the most gorgeous golden skin I've ever seen and big blue eyes with light brown hair.
The Smallvile chick is also unbelievably stunning! SHe's just so hot.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 19, 2005)

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 19, 2005)

These ladies are very beautiful!! Great pics!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 19, 2005)

All Those Girls Are Beautiful, Nice Pics


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 19, 2005)

*Beautiful pics! Keep em' coming!*


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 21, 2005)

Thought I'd post a few more Eurasian Beauties...

1) Cindy Kurleto (model, actress) - Filipino and Australian

2) Denise Keller (Model, actress, etc.) - German and Chinese

3 &amp; 4) Tia Carrera (Actress) - Filipino, Hawaiian and Spanish (I'm not sure if she's considered "Eurasian," but I've always thought that she's very exotic and beautiful.

5) Vanity (Denise Matthews) (Actress) - (edit:Oops! Not Eurasian, this gal belongs on the Brown Skin Beauties thread. She's half white/half african-american. My bad. Can't figure out how to delete the pic.)

6) Cindy Kurleto (again)


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Thought I'd post a few more Eurasian Beauties...
1) Cindy Kurleto (model, actress) - Filipino and Australian

2) Denise Keller (Model, actress, etc.) - German and Chinese

3 &amp; 4) Tia Carrera (Actress) - Filipino, Hawaiian and Spanish (I'm not sure if she's considered "Eurasian," but I've always thought that she's very exotic and beautiful.

5) *Vanity (Denise Matthews) (Actress) - Eurasian mix and Scottish*

6) Cindy Kurleto (again)






*I thought Vanity was Half Black, Half white (canadian). I know for sure her Father is Black.*


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *I thought Vanity was Half Black, Half white (canadian). I know for sure her Father is Black.* You know, LOVECHIC, I was confused about that. I saw on one website that it mentioned she was Eurasian and Scottish (which didn't seem right). So I did a quick search just now on google and found this site "MixedFolks.com." You are correct..she is half white and half black. Oops! Sorry! That makes more sense now. Well, I all I know is that she is gorgeous...
I'll edit my previous post.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* You know, LOVECHIC, I was confused about that. I saw on one website that it mentioned she was Eurasian and Scottish (which didn't seem right). So I did a quick search just now on google and found this site "MixedFolks.com." You are correct..she is half white and half black. Oops! Sorry! That makes more sense now. Well, I all I know is that she is gorgeous...
I'll edit my previous post.





*Yes, When I was little...I wanted to look like her soooo bad! LOL! She's gorgeous!*


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *Yes, When I was little...I wanted to look like her soooo bad! LOL! She's gorgeous!* Yeah, I'll never forget how breathtaking she was in "Purple Rain." She definitely stole all of the scenes.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Yeah, I'll never forget how breathtaking she was in "Purple Rain." She definitely stole all of the scenes. *and Sexy too!*


----------

